# i-pilot pricing



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

That's the best price I've ever seen. Although, with the far superior st available for not much more there is no way I'd buy the old sp mount style. Play with them both and you'll see why.


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

I've found them for a little less but the deal is gone now. I think it was 959.00. 

If you can hold off till Christmas or Jan you can normally find a better deal. Esp if they clear out that model

I can't decide between that and stick steering. I've owned both.


----------

